# Prayer needed



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

My mom is fighting cancer at 74 and it looks like its winning. We have done about all we can do and now its in Gods hands. I got a bad feeling she will be with god before long but all I can do is pray.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Prayers sent up. I've been there sir, I share your pain.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent !!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"now its in Gods hands"

Please remember that it's always been in God's hands. His ways are higher than our ways. His hands are loving and kind. His hands are the best place for us to put our lives and our situations. If your mom has put her faith in Jesus as the son of God, she has nothing to fear, whether in life or in death. His perfect love casts out fear.

Heavenly Father,

Let your Spirit wrap "tx-fisherdude" and his mom in his loving care. Pour out your healing power on his mom. Remove every cancer cell. Let her feel the warmth of your power flowing through her.

Give her and her family the peace and comfort that only you can give. Increase their faith through the reading of your Word, the Bible. Let them find special verses that become dear to their hearts and healing to their minds. Show your love and your mercy.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for your mother and you. May the love, grace, and healing of our Lord Jesus Christ be upon her and heal the cancer. Prayer will continue, Keep us posted.

In Christian Love


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

She is still trying to get over the radiation treatment. I took alot out of her. Thanks for all the prayers.I'll post up any improvement but as of now its to soon to tell. Ms. B it was nice to meet you at the park.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Prayers sent. I've been down that road, too. God bless you and your mom.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

tx-fisherdude said:


> ... Ms. B it was nice to meet you at the park.


I was glad to meet you, too, tx-fisherdude. May God pour out his healing power on your mom.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Pops 58 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Prayers Sent*

Prayers sent from a survivor and knows how great the will of God can be.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

May I share this prayer with you and your mom. " One day at a time sweet Jesus, thats all Iam asking from you, Lord lead me each day and show me the way, in all that I do, yesterday is gone sweet Jesus and tomorrow may never be mine, so Lord lead me each day and show me the way, ONE DAY AT A TIME!

God Bless You and God bless all the good moms in this world including yours, for without them we would never be anything! Please give her this prayer its kind of a rymn and tell her just take one day at a time! We where never ment to be here forever and God may be preparing her a place to set by his side. I don,t know her personally but as I am writing this I feel she is a very special lady, tell her so and spend as much time with her as possible, show her your love and have long visits and Thank God for all the years you have had. Don,t dwel on the bad and stay focused on the good. 
I will say a special prayer tonight for you and MOM!

I am 56 years old today and I have no mom, no dad and no brother all gone before me so like my rymn says just Thank God and ask him to guide you one day at a time!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

You got my prayers!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers for you, your mother, and your family.


----------



## tx-fisherchick (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the Prayers mom went to be with God today. I'm sorry this is my wifes screen name

Tx-fisherdude aka Charlie


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I will say a prayer for you and your family Charlie.


My mom also lost her battle with lung cancer today, she was 65.

Bill


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent for all.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------

